# Female sleeping more than normal?



## ralphthebudgie (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi
I have a female and male budgie. Male is 1 year and Female is approx 10 months old. (The two are caged together but are not mates and do not have a close bond but they can be caged together.) 

The female has recently matured and has gotten her brown cere. I have noticed she has been sleeping a bit more than usual. Her poops are normal she is eating and drinking fine. They are fed a seed diet with pellets, birdy bread, and a veggie and fruit mash. (All of this is given to them daily)
They are also let out for an hour plus a day to roam about and play. She has been flying around and acting normal outside of her cage and chirping happily and being super energetic but lately when shes been put back inside of the cage she sleeps a with her head tucked behind her wings or being a bit fluffed up. (she still chirps and talks when she's in her cage and sleeping/fluffed up)
I think that it may be a boredom issue but Im unsure. I am thinking about bringing her to the vet, but if you guys have any ideas of what you think is happening it would be much appreciated  :green pied:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Is she moulting at all? 

One of my hens was in condition when she went into her moult and she was a lot less active during it, much preferring to sit on her favourite perch and coming out only briefly for a quick fly around before going back in. Normally, she is very active and lively, but during that period of her heavy moult, she was very different.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings,I was thinking something similar to that therm,maybe she was in molt or so.but I wasn't sure.hopefully she'll get her energy level back up soon and feeling better.keep us posted.blessings


----------



## ralphthebudgie (Jul 7, 2015)

She actually has just finished her moult about a week ago, she could be still recovering from it?:dunno:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope she recovers very soon.I used to raise chickens and when they molt.it must had been painfull,cause they get all ill and attack other chickens.plus my oth3r budgies I used to have would scratch and take multiple baths.poor sweet birds.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## ralphthebudgie (Jul 7, 2015)

shanebudgie said:


> I hope she recovers very soon.I used to raise chickens and when they molt.it must had been painfull,cause they get all ill and attack other chickens.plus my oth3r budgies I used to have would scratch and take multiple baths.poor sweet birds.blessings always :green pied:


Yea moults are really unpleasant.  I will continue to give her baths and hopefully she starts feeling better. I still might get her checked out at the the vet if she continues sleeping more than normal, I don't want her to end up being sick 

Thank You so much Shane and Therm:wave::green pied:


----------

